# Christians & Modeling



## dane_g87 (Sep 6, 2010)

Recently a friend asked about modeling. What are your views on modeling? Is it okay for women (or men) to model? Any corresponding Scriptures, resources, links, etc? Thanks


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 6, 2010)

As in "Show yourself in all respects to be a model of good works, and in your teaching show integrity, dignity" ?

then yes, modeling is certainly a fine thing for women and men


----------



## lynnie (Sep 6, 2010)

I knew a woman in the PCA who had gotten to the state level in Miss America. She didn't like the bikini part. 

There is modest modeling, and immodest, both in dress and poses. Even Muslims model burkas at fashion shows  

If the clothes and poses are fine for real life, they are fine for photos. I'd bet the odds are against that though in today's world.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of models? Hand models?


----------



## Bern (Sep 7, 2010)

If it might cause others to sin, for example lusting, then it is wrong. It may also be wise to examine one's motives for modelling. Is the motive pride and self glory, wanting others to say good things about you? Sometimes things aren't inheretnly sinful, but they can become so if our motives are not wholesome. Not saying this applies... its just a thought.


----------



## goodnews (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, I have to say that in all my experience with modeling (you know, Paris, Milan, New York, Rock Hill, etc.)...

On a serious note, I think most anything can be done to the glory of the Lord. But, we must always weigh what we do with just that in mind. Our lives are to be lived to expose the Lord, not us. Personally, I think it would be difficult to live our lives for His glory while working in an industry so steeped in vanity ( i think lynnie's take is good). I know absolutely nothing about the modeling industry except for the things I read and see on TV. And while I'm no one's judge I wouldn't want that lifestyle for either of my children.


----------



## he beholds (Sep 7, 2010)

Makes me think of this:


> 1 Cor 10:23 “All things are lawful,” but not all things are helpful. “All things are lawful,” but not all things build up. 24 Let no one seek his own good, but the good of his neighbor. 25 Eat whatever is sold in the meat market without raising any question on the ground of conscience. 26 For “the earth is the Lord's, and the fullness thereof.” 27 If one of the unbelievers invites you to dinner and you are disposed to go, eat whatever is set before you without raising any question on the ground of conscience. 28 But if someone says to you, “This has been offered in sacrifice,” then do not eat it, for the sake of the one who informed you, and for the sake of conscience— 29 I do not mean your conscience, but his. For why should my liberty be determined by someone else's conscience? 30 If I partake with thankfulness, why am I denounced because of that for which I give thanks?
> 
> 31 So, whether you eat or drink, or whatever you do, do all to the glory of God. 32 Give no offense to Jews or to Greeks or to the church of God, 33 just as I try to please everyone in everything I do, not seeking my own advantage, but that of many, that they may be saved.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 7, 2010)

Just about every one of these questions can be answered the same way.

Q: "Is it okay to ___________________ ?"

A: "Yes. There is nothing inherently evil about ________________. It can be done sinfully, but it can also be done appropriately. The *heart* is the issue, not _______________."


----------



## Michael (Sep 7, 2010)

I've always kept modeling as a safety net if my current line of work ever falls through.


----------



## jayce475 (Sep 7, 2010)

Just as how the bible does talk about ungodly music, it also speaks against ungodly attire. 

Pro 7:10 And, behold, there met him a woman with the attire of an harlot, and subtil of heart.

As for what the attire of a harlot REALLY is, well, we turn our sights to the harlots of today. It's not a matter of skirts being 2 inches above the knees or the clothes being just that bit too tight. But when we see one dressed in a manner similar to how a prostitute would dress to entice men, that's not great. And if a modelling job requires one to dress as such, then it's not good for a believer to be taking it. Of course, as pointed out previously, even modelling jobs that don't require the wearing of sensual clothing can lead one to sin due to the vanity and covetousness that often comes with the job, so one ought to be careful and prayerful about entering the modelling industry.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 7, 2010)

We've allowed our oldest daughter to model clothing for my sister's clothing business as long as the clothing is modest. We would not allow her to do other sorts of commercial modeling, because the industry eventually asks models to dress in scanty clothing.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 7, 2010)

Some people mistake me for a model.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 7, 2010)

I _wish_ I could model.

Unfortunately, I have been given a face more suited for radio.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 7, 2010)

I am a model. I model how fashionable clothing is not designed for real men.


----------



## Andres (Sep 7, 2010)

Michael said:


> I've always kept modeling as a safety net if my current line of work ever falls through.


 
oh, we know brother.


----------



## Michael (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2010)

One of my daughters modeled some dresses for a dept store when she was 3/4. We got very expensive dresses for her to wear to church out of it. Seemed like a good deal to us. No problem there.

A friend of mine was an art director for a advertising agency that produced dept store flyers for newspapers. He quit because of the use of [email protected] by the models as a way to get selected for placement in the flyers. He said that it was very hard to avoid the temptation, so he left. That seems like a problem.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 7, 2010)

This may come as a huge surprise to some (and if it does not, it should, especially those who have seen me), but I have actually done some modeling in China. It was jackets, so no nudity or scanty displays were necessary (they basically needed a white face, and I happen to have one). My wife modeled as a teen (hair modeling), and we have thus far not told the children about their mom. For some reason (I say that because I can't put my finger on exactly _which_ reason at this time) I find it to be highly distasteful. The idea of being paid for my skills (whether those be mental, as in my current job, or physical, like a plumber or carpenter) is for some reason normal, but being paid for looks just seems harlot-ish. Perhaps it is because it is not an issue of skill, but of simple superficial attributes. Child modeling doesn't seem as bad, especially when the child in question is only 3 or 4 (it is not a first step in a career, just a one time thing) but anything around puberty that could possibly draw a child into that world would be highly suspect to me (if my 13 year old daughter wanted to do it, no way).


----------



## raekwon (Sep 7, 2010)

If we're talking high-fashion/couture type modeling, I don't know how a young Christian woman (or man, but to a lesser degree) could be truly successful in the industry without doing things that would severely violate Scripture and/or conscience.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for that, Rae. I think that's part of what I'm wrestling with.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, Josh. Obviously we just don't have the mental capacity to interact on your plane of consciousness. Mea culpa. Or maybe not. Denseness can apparently be a blessing...


----------



## Montanablue (Sep 8, 2010)

raekwon said:


> If we're talking high-fashion/couture type modeling, I don't know how a young Christian woman (or man, but to a lesser degree) could be truly successful in the industry without doing things that would severely violate Scripture and/or conscience.



Ditto. A friend's mother used to model for either LL Bean or Eddie Bauer, and she told me that it used to be that being a model was being "a clothes hanger." That is, that it wasn't really supposed to be about you or your looks, but about showing the clothes. I think that philosophy of modeling would be something a Christian could do. It seems like that is an extremely rare attitude now.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 8, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > If we're talking high-fashion/couture type modeling, I don't know how a young Christian woman (or man, but to a lesser degree) could be truly successful in the industry without doing things that would severely violate Scripture and/or conscience.
> ...


 
I'd imagine that most retail modeling (print catalogs, web, ads, etc) probably IS still like that, but much of that modeling is now done by your high-fashion (runway/magazine) models. Probably less so for the brands your mentioned, though.


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 8, 2010)

In the past year, I have been exposed to a "Show off what the Lord gave you" attitude. And this is within a few very "traditional" confessionally reformed churches. I'm hoping that the few instances I've experienced are flukes approaching unicorn-level-rarity (Thanks Rae) As long as this attitude isn't in play, I think modeling would be a wisdom issue centered around questions of modesty, idolatry, vanity, etc.

Arguably the same issues facing anyone in the performing arts.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by raekwon
> If we're talking high-fashion/couture type modeling, I don't know how a young Christian woman (or man, but to a lesser degree) could be truly successful in the industry without doing things that would severely violate Scripture and/or conscience.


I'm not even sure if it's less so for a man.
Judging by any fashion photos I see, the posing of young male models can be every bit as suggestive and inappropriate, - sexist or not, I like even less to see a man so wrapped up in his own beauty. The whole thing reeks of unmanliness - the only Biblical parallel that springs to mind is Absalom, and look where it got him.. .


----------



## JennyG (Sep 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > I like even less to see a man so wrapped up in his own beauty.
> ...


Don't worry, Josh!
(thinx - that should be sufficiently ambiguous)


----------



## Zenas (Sep 8, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> I am a model. I model how fashionable clothing is not designed for real men.



I wear fashionable clothing. I also killed a bear using a roll of duct tape, some 4lb test fishing line, a can of lima beans, and an a copy of "The Bluebook: A Uniform System of Citation".

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Joshua said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > I like even less to see a man so wrapped up in his own beauty.
> ...


 
I don't think anyone has that problem.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I _wish_ I could model.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have been given a face more suited for radio.



Don't remind us.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > I like even less to see a man so wrapped up in his own beauty.
> ...



Whenever one of these modelling or fashion threads come up, I feel compelled to show off my modelling photos. I can't help it. One of my besetting sins is vanity. The first one was from long ago in my pagan days. The second is more recent. Although the photos have more than 20 years between them, you will see my signature collar configuration.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 8, 2010)

The second shot is rather frightening - you have a chain saw in your hands? Is there eerie music playing in the background? Skreetch! Skreetch! Skreeetch!


----------



## Andres (Sep 8, 2010)

VictorBravo said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > JennyG said:
> ...


 
why are you always dirty? oh and thanks for making the pics a little larger. I almost couldn't see them.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 8, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > If we're talking high-fashion/couture type modeling, I don't know how a young Christian woman (or man, but to a lesser degree) could be truly successful in the industry without doing things that would severely violate Scripture and/or conscience.
> ...



The one reason we allowed our daughter to model for my sister is that the clothing they had (vintage) was so small it would not fit on a dress-maker's form. At the time our daughter wore a size 0, and all the small clothes fit her.


----------



## dane_g87 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol thanks for the much appreciated responses


----------



## Zenas (Sep 8, 2010)

Lawyering must be very, very different up in the Pacific Northwest. The only opportunity I have to get that dirty is during a site inspection or a visit to a client's trainyard.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 8, 2010)

JennyG said:


> > Originally Posted by raekwon
> > If we're talking high-fashion/couture type modeling, I don't know how a young Christian woman (or man, but to a lesser degree) could be truly successful in the industry without doing things that would severely violate Scripture and/or conscience.
> 
> 
> ...


 
The reason I said "to a lesser degree" for men is that there may be less pressure on them than women -- in general -- to sleep around, develop eating disorders, or delve into drug use in order to get to the level of "success" they're aiming for.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 8, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> The second shot is rather frightening - you have a chain saw in your hands? Is there eerie music playing in the background? Skreetch! Skreetch! Skreeetch!


 
Actually, it was a fairly benign diamond circular saw for cutting tile and reinforced mortar backing in a shower. Noisy, though.



> why are you always dirty?



That's not real dirt--that's makeup. One of the burdens of professional modelling. . . .


----------



## JennyG (Sep 8, 2010)

raekwon said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by raekwon
> ...


yes, I see. I understood it differently!


----------



## Berean (Sep 8, 2010)

Could I use that for my avatar?


----------

